# Riedenschild Photo Competition.



## Roy

Riedenschild and myself are putting a watch up for grabs in a photo competition.

Which model would you prefer for the prize and a theme for the competition ?

We would be grateful if the winner takes some photos and does a review of the watch.

The competition will start when we have decided on the Riedenschild model and the theme.


----------



## PhilM

Nice one Roy & Riedenschild









It's got to be this one for me, a nice dress watch


----------



## Guest

Roy said:


> Riedenschild and myself are putting a watch up for grabs in a photo competition.
> 
> Which model would you prefer for the prize and a theme for the competition ?
> 
> We would be grateful if the winner takes some photos and does a review of the watch.
> 
> The competition will start when we have decided on the Riedenschild model and the theme.


my vote: Riedenschild - Blue Pearl - 1114-02-K05

regards

Jan


----------



## ESL

Blue Pearl Chrono.


----------



## rhaythorne

I think we'd all like something different.

Black Pearl Chrono would be my preference:










Not sure about a theme though.


----------



## pugster

another vote for the blue pearl chrono


----------



## thunderbolt

I think that this is the one for me.










As for a theme, then how about 100 years of powered flight?


----------



## strange_too

PhilM said:


> Nice one Roy & Riedenschild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got to be this one for me, a nice dress watch


Great idea. This one for me too.


----------



## ESL

Forgot about a theme, Roy...

How bout:

Tool Time, or

Time for Work, or

Time for Reflection, or

A Moment in Time.


----------



## Stanford

I would have to go with the Swihanic










Theme would be whether two crowns are better than one.


----------



## hippo

I think one of the Advance Pro Chronos


----------



## dapper

Blue Pearl....










....or Black Pearl:










Theme - maybe something simple and open to creative interpretation,

like 'Good timing/Bad Timing'.

Cheers


----------



## Russ

strange_too said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Roy & Riedenschild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got to be this one for me, a nice dress watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea. This one for me too.
Click to expand...

Yup, this one.


----------



## Guest

forgot the scheme: how about "sign 'o' the times"?


----------



## hippo

How about "Happy Hour" as a theme?


----------



## pugster

what themes have we already done ? i cant remember


----------



## Robert

Nature, Military and Science Fiction - they are all in the "Photo Gallery".

Some nice work there


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I can`t think of a theme or decide which of these would be best



























Mind you it would look a lot better on a non-leather strap


----------



## PhilM

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mind you it would look a lot better on a non-leather strap


You have to take the strap Mac, otherwise you can't enter


----------



## bowie

i like the black pearl, theme holiday's or summer.

bowie


----------



## 11oss

rhaythorne said:


> I think we'd all like something different.
> 
> Black Pearl Chrono would be my preference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about a theme though.


or white pearl crono

theme? hhmm how about automotive


----------



## Silver Hawk

For theme...how about Electricity and Watches.


----------



## PhilM

Silver Hawk said:


> For theme...how about Electricity and Watches.





















What about food and drink


----------



## mach 0.0013137

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you it would look a lot better on a non-leather strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to take the strap Mac, otherwise you can't enter
Click to expand...

It would go to the EEC leather strap mountain in Cambridgeshire


----------



## jasonm

Blue Pearl Chrono gets my vote....

Great idea Roy, thanks









Ill have to think on the comp subject though......


----------



## pg tips

Silver Hawk said:


> For theme...how about Electricity and Watches.


what about divers!


----------



## PhilM

pg tips said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> For theme...how about Electricity and Watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about divers!
Click to expand...

Great suggestion


----------



## Silver Hawk

PhilM said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> For theme...how about Electricity and Watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about divers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great suggestion
Click to expand...

Goodbye! Goodbye! I've just been abducted by aliens looking for human males with huge cocks.

All the best!

(The rest of you should be safe ....)


----------



## PhilM

Silver Hawk said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> For theme...how about Electricity and Watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about divers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goodbye! Goodbye! I've just been abducted by aliens looking for human males with huge cocks.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> (The rest of you should be safe ....)
Click to expand...

Come on Paul, there must be something Diver like in the collection


----------



## Roger

Please, not divers....dive watches are so samey


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roger said:


> Please, not divers....dive watches are so samey


I'm saying nothing.


----------



## PhilM

What about Chrono's then, Roger I know you've got some lovely examples


----------



## Bladerunner

PhilM said:


> What about Chrono's then, Roger I know you've got some lovely examples


That's a good idea Phil


----------



## mrteatime

Silver Hawk said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> For theme...how about Electricity and Watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about divers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goodbye! Goodbye! I've just been abducted by aliens looking for human males with huge .
> 
> All the best!
> 
> (The rest of you should be safe ....)
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

mrteatime said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> For theme...how about Electricity and Watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about divers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goodbye! Goodbye! I've just been abducted by aliens looking for human males with huge .
> 
> All the best!
> 
> (The rest of you should be safe ....)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Boxbrownie

Timetraveller said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> For theme...how about Electricity and Watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about divers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goodbye! Goodbye! I've just been abducted by aliens looking for human males with huge .
> 
> All the best!
> 
> (The rest of you should be safe ....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Why? Did you tell them 4 inches was the biggest on earth?























Best regards David


----------



## ditchdiger

advance pro black dial and strap

agree with a theme thats open to interpretation rather than too specific

light and dark

power

noise annoys?

big and clever

freedom


----------



## Guest




----------



## Russ

Can we just get on with it?........


----------



## JonW

Dont really mind what the prize is... a free watch is always nice.... and I'd be happy to review it if I won







Why not pick the watch based on what you think is best for the winner Roy? knowing something from the range will be picked for you should be more than enough incentive I would think to take a few pics...

as for themes... off the top of my head

technical

food

passage of time

classic

novelty

automotive

...either way... someone chose and lets get started! - and can someone move this to general or link it? its buried down here and not everyone has time to look at all the subforms every day.... we will get more entries if this was a sticky in General... trust me.


----------



## James

Freestyle interpretation of Reflection in Time or Passage of Time

Black Pearl Chrono or Blue Pearl chrono as 2nd. And enough time to work on the thought process for the picture. Pictures to be submitted and not posted, posted after the deadline for all to see, perhaps.


----------



## Boxbrownie

Porn....


----------



## Roy

Boxbrownie said:


> Porn....


Best one yet .


----------



## Robert

What about just:-

"Time for ......."

Everyone can fill in the blank with their own imagination (I look forward to David's entry







)


----------



## thunderbolt

Boxbrownie said:


> Porn....

















Fantastic idea.


----------



## Guest

Robert said:


> What about just:-
> 
> "Time for ......."
> 
> Everyone can fill in the blank with their own imagination (I look forward to David's entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )










nice one Rob


----------



## andythebrave

Timetraveller said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about just:-
> 
> "Time for ......."
> 
> Everyone can fill in the blank with their own imagination (I look forward to David's entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice one Rob
Click to expand...

Seconded


----------



## pugster

comon folks lets get this started ,any ideas on a theme you like yet roy? ,maybe you could ask riedenschild themselves to offer one?

time

food

porn

animals

seasons

reflections

water

how come you can never think of anything when you want too


----------



## mach 0.0013137

This`ll cause some blood to boil....

Global warming


----------



## andythebrave

Or

The height of cool


----------



## PhilM

Right there's more than two votes now for food \ drink, which is the most out of any other surggestion so I reckon we should go for this









As for the following theme











pugster said:


> porn


I'm curious to see what some of our members would have entered for this one


----------



## mrteatime

PhilM said:


> Right there's more than two votes now for food \ drink, which is the most out of any other surggestion so I reckon we should go for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the following theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pugster said:
> 
> 
> 
> porn
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to see what some of our members would have entered for this one
Click to expand...

sounds good to me....as long as it isn't involving breitlings in anyway!


----------



## Bladerunner

PhilM said:


> Right there's more than two votes now for food \ drink, which is the most out of any other surggestion so I reckon we should go for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the following theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pugster said:
> 
> 
> 
> porn
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to see what some of our members would have entered for this one
Click to expand...

Steady now Phil!!


----------



## thunderbolt

PhilM said:


> Right there's more than two votes now for food \ drink, which is the most out of any other surggestion so I reckon we should go for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the following theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pugster said:
> 
> 
> 
> porn
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to see what some of our members would have entered for this one
Click to expand...

How about a little of this?







:tongue2:


----------



## Guest

mrteatime said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right there's more than two votes now for food \ drink, which is the most out of any other surggestion so I reckon we should go for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the following theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pugster said:
> 
> 
> 
> porn
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to see what some of our members would have entered for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good to me....as long as it isn't involving breitlings in anyway!
Click to expand...


----------



## andythebrave

thunderbolt said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right there's more than two votes now for food \ drink, which is the most out of any other surggestion so I reckon we should go for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the following theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pugster said:
> 
> 
> 
> porn
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to see what some of our members would have entered for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about a little of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue2:
Click to expand...

and we have a winner!


----------



## Russ

How about Seasons? And how about starting?


----------



## Silver Hawk

Russ said:


> How about Seasons? And how about starting?


Which season?....by the time we've made up our minds, the season has changed.


----------



## Russ

How about any Season? It would make for a diverse set of entries.


----------



## pg tips

Has anyone heard from Roy recently?


----------



## jasonm

Who?









I spoke to him today


----------



## Silver Hawk

jasonm said:


> I spoke to him today


What did you say? "Hello stranger"


----------



## PhilM

Silver Hawk said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to him today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say? "Hello stranger"
Click to expand...

Depends on which number you call him on


----------



## Russ

This comp is taking an awful long time to start.........


----------



## ESL

Yeah, don't wish to throw stones and all, but bored already.

Having said that - I notice that there are nearly 3000 views to this thread and only 60 odd responses - mostly from the same old regulars.

Not exactly a resounding expression of enthusiasm? Nuff said????


----------



## tertius

ESL said:


> Yeah, don't wish to throw stones and all, but bored already.
> 
> Having said that - I notice that there are nearly 3000 views to this thread and only 60 odd responses - mostly from the same old regulars.
> 
> Not exactly a resounding expression of enthusiasm? Nuff said????


Well I'm interested, but just want to hear the Ts & Cs ...


----------



## PhilM

I reckon we should go with food and drink









And yes I know I've already posted that, as for starting how about from Monday and finishing on the 30th of September as this would give everybody 3 weeks


----------



## andythebrave

Just to stir it up a little how about

Precision Instruments

?


----------



## PhilM

andythebrave said:


> Just to stir it up a little how about
> 
> Precision Instruments
> 
> ?


That's a watch isn't it


----------



## tertius

andythebrave said:


> Just to stir it up a little how about
> 
> Precision Instruments
> 
> ?


Well taking that idea for a bit more stirring what about something open like "time" or "precision" ...


----------



## thorpey69

What about starting the bloody thing?


----------



## Russ

Lad's, is this a dead duck or what? If we are having a comp can we start it?


----------



## ditchdiger

ime raring to go

beggining to lose the light now

any theme as long as its broad and open to interpretation [lots of scope would be good]

is it up to roy to start it?


----------



## pg tips

yep, as Roy is putting up the prize it's his decision to get it up and running.

I think he's rather busy at the minute.


----------



## Roy

Just cant decide which watch or the theme so lets just have a free for all, no particular theme other than watches. The prize will be a Riedenschild watch of the winners choice upto a value of Â£200 (providing it is one that we have in stock)







.

You can start now and have until the 14th October. Entries should be sent to me by email.


----------



## PhilM

Great news Roy







time to get


----------



## Bladerunner

Excellent, that's great news


----------



## Smitty

Couldn't find your email addy Roy. Where can I find it to send my entry to?

Thanks.


----------



## pg tips

Email: sales [at] rltwatches [dot] com

obviously @ and . and no spaces


----------



## Smitty

Thank you!



pg tips said:


> Email: sales [at] rltwatches [dot] com
> 
> obviously @ and . and no spaces


----------



## dapper

potz said:


> I've contacted Riedenschild twice suggesting to them that correct English on their dials may be a good idea. If anything it should be "Mechanic*al* Chronograph". But German arrogance is legendary and still very much in evidence :*****:












Are you ok with this one?-


----------



## unlcky alf

Terrible isn't it Alan? Off-centre misspelt text which doesn't need to be there anyway.

Did they even bother replying to your emails Potz?


----------



## unlcky alf

It's a shame because, apart from that, they're actually really well made watches. Fortunately the Dark Sea Diver doesn't suffer from text overload, and some of their other models have got the balance right, don't know about the spelling though.


----------



## dapper

potz said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible isn't it Alan? Off-centre misspelt text which doesn't need to be there anyway.
> 
> Did they even bother replying to your emails Potz?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> BTW: on Alan's pic there is the same mistake.
Click to expand...

Not quite - have a closer look 

BTW My own experience of Riedenschild correspondence

is exemplary with no trace of 'German arrogance'.


----------



## blackandgolduk

I got the impression that these were CGI pics and not actually photos. Is there any evidence that the spelling is different on the _actual_ watches?


----------



## dapper

potz said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> potz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible isn't it Alan? Off-centre misspelt text which doesn't need to be there anyway.
> 
> Did they even bother replying to your emails Potz?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> BTW: on Alan's pic there is the same mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite - have a closer look
> 
> BTW My own experience of Riedenschild correspondence
> 
> is exemplary with no trace of 'German arrogance'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please have a closer look at the pic you posted: "Mechanic Chronograph" ... q.e.d.
Click to expand...

I see that I'm going to have to spell it out for you









On my pic it has "M*a*chanic".


----------



## Guest

JonW said:


> can someone move this to general or link it? its buried down here and not everyone has time to look at all the subforms every day.... we will get more entries if this was a sticky in General... trust me.


Shh................how the hell am I going to win if you go around telling everyone else about the competition 

If its gotta be moved anywhere, then stick it in the politics forum, but only after you've told me the secret password









Cheers

Lee


----------

